# Woods mower belt installation (no model number)



## oilburnerman913 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello, 

I am trying to install the belt on this mower, but I am unable to find the model number to locate a diagram for belt installation. I believe the make is Woods. 

Does anyone have any advice on either locating the belt diagram or the model number?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Look at what direction the blade cuts, spin it and trace it back to see what makes sense.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

